# رجل دين جزائري يغتصب طفلة في منطقة بوحنيفية



## الملك العقرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رجل دين جزائري يغتصب طفلة في منطقة بوحنيفية *​ 







نقلا عن: آفاق
24 بابه 1725 للشهداء - 3 نوفمبر 2008 ميلادية​
تظاهر عشرات الأشخاص في منطقة بوحنيفية بولاية معسكر (400 كلم غرب العاصمة) مطالبين بالقصاص من رجل دين اغتصب طفلة في الثالثة عشر من عمرها. وقالت صحيفة "لوريون" الفرانكفونية إن الحادثة وقعت يوم السبت الماضي عندما اصطحب أب ابنته المريضة إلى رجل دين مشهور بتدينه وتقواه ليرقيها.
وقال والد الضحية (ب.علي) في التحقيق إن الراقي فحص ابنته وتدعى زينب التي كانت شبه فاقدة الوعي وقال لهم بأن جنيا قد سكنها وطالب من والدها تركها معه ليرقيها بهدوء. واستغل رجل الدين الحالة التي كانت عليها الطفلة وغياب الوالد لارتكاب جريمته الشنيعة. 

مصادر قريبة من الأسرة قالت للصحيفة أن اكتشاف الأمر كان في ساعة متأخرة من الليل عندما ظلت الطفلة تعاني من ألم شديد في الرحم مما جعل والدها ينقلها إلى المستشفى حيث تبين أن الطفلة فقدت عذريتها نتيجة تعرضها للاغتصاب. 

وقالت الفتاة لرجال الأمن أثناء التحقيق أن رجل الدين هو الذي عراها من لباسها وظل يلامسها. 

الحادثة الخطيرة التي أثارت صدمة عنيفة في تلك البلدة القروية النائية الواقعة في ولاية معسكر جعلت عشرات من أهالي الفتاة يطالبون بالقصاص من رجل الدين لولا تدخل الأمن الذي أخذ الجاني إلى المخفر حيث وعد عميد الشرطة أن ذلك المجرم سيلقى جزاءه وبالقانون


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*شىء مقزز*
*واسلوب حيوانى*
*لرجل دين*
*المفترض انه قدوة*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.aafaq.org/news.aspx?id_news=7306
دة سيت الجريدة للي عاوز يتاكد شكرا ليك


----------



## الاصيل (11 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا ليسا رجل دين ولا يمت بالدين بشي .. اكيد يميل الى الفكر السلفي الذي لا يمتلك عقيدة ولا ديانا غير السفك والاغتصاب 
والله انا اقسم انه يتغطى بالدين الاسلامي الحنيف وان الله ورسوله وائمة المسلمين منه براء الى يوم الدين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*حاجه مش جديده عليهم

ارهاب واغتصاب وقتل

مرسي الملك علي الخبر

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذا الرجل لم ياتى بجديد فهو ينفذ سنة رسولة*
*حاجة تقرف*
*شكرا على الخبر يا ملك العقارب*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*إلــــــــــــــــــــــــــى مــــــــــــــــــتى​*


----------



## SALVATION (14 نوفمبر 2008)

_رحمتك يا رب
سامحنى يارب انا الخاطى 
مشكور على الخبر ​_


----------



## veronika (15 نوفمبر 2008)

_ربنا موجود​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

قادر ربنا يطهر هذه الدول من كل هذه الشرور فلنصلي يا اخوتي بقلب واحد من اجل ان يفتح الله عيونهم علي الحقيقة


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اية دا حتى الاطفال

يا ساتر

ربنا يحمينا


----------



## علاء حسن (30 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الرجل اكيد انه مريض نفسيا ابسط الامور انه جعل الشيطان يتمكن منه


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> اية دا حتى الاطفال
> 
> يا ساتر
> 
> ربنا يحمينا


شئ قظيع انتهاك البراءة و رمز الطهر علي يد ذئب بشري شكرا اخي علي مرورك الطيب


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

علاء حسن قال:


> هذا الرجل اكيد انه مريض نفسيا ابسط الامور انه جعل الشيطان يتمكن منه


 كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة يا علاء  لان الله اعنيانا خيارت ان نصبح معه او ان نصبح مع الشيطان و هذا الذئب اختار الطريق الاسود المفروش بالورد و سيدفع ثمن جرائمه في يوم من الايام لكن عبرة لبني البشر المعتدلين و الغير معتلدين شكرا علي ردك الجميل


----------



## azazi (5 ديسمبر 2008)

المغرب: القبض على شيخ سبعيني أثناء تحرشه بطفلة في العاشرة  

الدار البيضاء- آفاق - خاص 

ألقت شرطة الآداب المغربية القبض على رجل في السبعين من العمر بتهمة التحرش الجنسي ببنات في سن حفيداته. وبحسب صحيفة "المساء" المغربية فقد تقدمت إحدى الأمهات بشكوى في مخفر شرطة الدار البيضاء ضد شيخ في السبعين من العمر *كان يتحرش بتلميذات المدرسة بتقديم عشرين درهما لكل فتاة تلمس أعضائها، كما كان يجبرهن على لمس أعضائه التناسلية.*
وتلت شكوى الأم شكاوي أخرى الأمر الذي جعل الشرطة تراقب الشيخ إلى أن ألقي القبض عليه وهو في حالة تلبس حيث كان يداعب الأماكن الجنسية لبنت في العاشرة من العمر. 


وبحسب صحيفة "الإتحاد الاشتراكي" *فإن الشيخ كان يعمل فيما سبق إماما لأحد المساجد، لكنه طرد من مهنته بسبب سلوكه الغريب.*

وقالت الصحيفة إن الشيخ العجوز تحرش جنسيا بعشرات الفتيات في سن حفيداته، وأن هذه المرة ليست هي المرة الأولى التي يلقى فيها القبض على شيخ طاعن في السن بتهمة التحرش الجنسي، بل سبق أن اعتقلت الشرطة المغربية في إقليم الجديدة شمال المغرب رجل في الستين من العمر قام باغتصاب ست فتيات في سن حفيداته وهددهن بالقتل إن بحن بذلك، قبل أن تتغلب إحدى الصغيرات على خوفها وتعترف لوالدتها بما فعله الشيخ بها. 


الصحافة المغربية التي تناولت قضية التحرش الجنسي ضد الفتيات الصغيرات وأشارت إلى حقائق مرعبة وقعت حتى في المدارس، فبحسب صحيفة "الإتحاد الاشتراكي" المغربية فإن التحرش الجنسي وقع على تلميذات المدارس الابتدائية والمتوسطة، وتم توقيف ثلاث معلمين في إقليم الشمال بتهمة التحرش الجنسي بتلميذاتهم مما جعل بعض رجال الدين في منطقة الشمال يطالبون بتحريم الاختلاط في المدارس وهي المطالبة التي سرعان ما تراجعوا عنها بمجرد انفجار فضيحة الشيخ محمد المغراوي الذي أفتى بشرعية نكاح طفلة التاسعة حيث ذكرت صحيفة "الإتحاد الاشتراكي" أن تلك الفتوى بدت وكأنها جاءت لتشرعن التحرش الجنسي ببنات التاسعة كما هو الحال ببنات المدارس.
http://www.aafaq.org/news.aspx?id_news=7312


----------



## azazi (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الجزائر- آفاق 
*الجزائر: 15 سنة سجن لإمام مسجد تحرش جنسيا بعشرين طفلا‏*
احتشد عشرات المواطنين قرب محكمة الجنايات بمدينة تيزي وزو لمتابعة وقائع قضية اهتز لها الرأي *بطلها إمام مسجد قام بالتحرش الجنسي يعشرين طفلا، أربعة منهم تعرضوا للاغتصاب الفعلي. *

وكان الإمام قد حصل على الترخيص الرسمي للإمامة سنة 2007، ليباشر تعليم الأطفال القراءة وحفظ القرآن وتعليم السيرة النبوية لأطفال القرية.

وحسب الشهادات التي أدلى بها مواطنو المنطقة فإن الإمام كان على درجة كبيرة من الاحترام من الجميع، حيث تم توفير له مسكنا واختيار له عروس من أحسن بنات المنطقة ومساعدته ماديا لتجهيز نفسه، لكن قبل عقد القران بأسبوع تقدم أحد السكان إلى أجهزة الأمن بشكوى ضد الإمام يتهمه فيها بالتحرش الجنسي ضد طفله البالغ من العمر عشرة أعوام على خلفية اعترافات أدلى بها الطفل لأمه بأن الإمام استدرجه أكثر من مرة إلى غرفة خلفية ومارس معه "أفعال مخلة بالحياء" مما جعل الطفل يكره الذهاب إلى المدرسة. 

أجهزة الأمن التي قامت بالتحقيق تلقت في ظرف أيام شكاوى من عشرات الأشخاص منهم والد طفلة في الثامنة من العمر اعترفت للشرطة أن الإمام كان يتلمس أجزاء حساسة من جسمها ويضع يده بين فخديها، مما جعل ضابط الأمن المكلف بالقضية يطلب فحصا طبيا على عشرين طفل كانوا يرتادون تلك المدرسة، ليكتشف أن أربعة أطفال (ذكور) تعرضوا للاغتصاب فعليا والباقي كان الإمام يتحرش بهم جنسيا. 

الإمام الذي أنكر التهم المنسوبة إليه قال أمام القاضي إنها مؤامرة حيكت ضده لطرده من المنطقة مناقضا أقواله التي أدلى بها أمام المحققين والتي اعترف فيها في لحظة انهيار أنه "لم يقصد اغتصاب الأطفال وأنه نادم على ما فعله!"

يذكر أن محكمة الجنايات أصدرت حكما ب15سنة سجن ضد الجاني الذي "ثبتت ضده تهمة التحرش الجنسي الخطيرة ضد عشرين طفل 

اعترفوا ضمنيا بما فعله الإمام ضدهم " كما جاء في ملف القضية

http://www.aafaq.org/news.aspx?id_news=5936


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا ليك يا ملك العقرب وربنا يرحمنا من الاشخاص يده وشكرا ليك يا عزيز على الاضافه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ده ماينفعش يبقا رجل دين عشان يعمل كده
ربنا يفتح عقولهم وعيونهم​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا عزيز علي الاخبار ديه انا فهمت من كلامك ان مش بس عرب الخليج هم الي مصابين بالهياج الجنسي لكن يبدوا ان العدوة وصلت لدول المغرب العربي كمان ربنا يرحمنا و متوصلش لمصر يبدوا ان المسلمين يقلدوا بعضهم البعض في الشر فقط ام الخير فلا جدوة منهم مشكور عزيزي علي الاخبار و ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا ليك يا ملك العقرب وربنا يرحمنا من الاشخاص يده وشكرا ليك يا عزيز على الاضافه


 امين يارب الخطر بقي علي الجميل حتي الاطفال رحمتك يا الهي شكرا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ده ماينفعش يبقا رجل دين عشان يعمل كده​
> 
> ربنا يفتح عقولهم وعيونهم​*


 و هو فين الدني اصلا يا سويتي عشان يبقي في راجل دين يلا ربنا يرحمنا صلي من اجلهم


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*اسلوب زبالة بجد
رجل دين ايه ده رجل كرسى
ربنا يحافظ علينا
شكرا يا ملك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اسلوب زبالة بجد*
> *رجل دين ايه ده رجل كرسى*
> *ربنا يحافظ علينا*
> *شكرا يا ملك*


 هي جات علي الحكاية ديه يعني اذن كان اغتصبو دول باكملها مش هيعملوا كدا مع بنت مسكينة ربنا يرحمنا يا رب و ينور عنيهم علي الحق


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

لا بجد دة اسلوب زبالة لو كلهم كدا يبقى ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم
وبجد نحمد ربنا ع نعمة المسيحية


----------



## ponponayah (3 أبريل 2009)

الناس دى اية مبيصعبش عليهم الاطفال دول
بجد ربنا يرحمنا ويهديهم
ميرسى ملك العقرب على الخبر


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قالة الى لازم نقولوه يا ملك

شكراااا


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

الحل يا جماعة هو نشر كلمة المسيح لتهدء القلوب مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الجميله ديه


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى للخبر


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا اخى للخبر


 العفو يا حبيبي


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام على رجال الدين القدوة *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام على رجال الدين القدوة *​


 
قدوة ايه بقي و مخلاص الي بان بان ربنا يرحمنا من الارهاب و الارهابيين


----------



## christianbible5 (6 أبريل 2009)

*لماذا لم يعجبكم الامر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فهذا هو الاسلام,,,, وهذا الشيخ هو مسلم عن جدارة صدقوني...*

*متأثر كثيرا بمحمد أشرف الأنبياء الكذابين والدجالين. وإسوةً بنبيه فعل ذلك.*

*يا عيب الشوم عليكم يا مسلمين.*

*حرام هالبنت شو ذنبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الرب معكم وميرسي عالخبر*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2009)

*يا ربي اهدي ضعاف النفوس..
يعني تعودنا على هيك قصص !! مش شي جديد !!!
مشكور الملك العقرب 
ربنا يحميك بمجده​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لماذا لم يعجبكم الامر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *فهذا هو الاسلام,,,, وهذا الشيخ هو مسلم عن جدارة صدقوني...*
> 
> ...


 
عندك حق يا اخي بس الواحد صحبان عليه الي بيعملوه في بعض و فينا ده مفيش حتة في العالم مفهاش مسلمين الا و فيها مشاكل حتي الغرب مسلمش منهم هجروا ليه بالملايين و عملوا مشاكل برده ربنا يستر علي العالم منهم


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا ربي اهدي ضعاف النفوس..​*
> *يعني تعودنا على هيك قصص !! مش شي جديد !!!*
> *مشكور الملك العقرب *
> 
> *ربنا يحميك بمجده*​


 
اتعودنا اه بس صدقني المسيح مش هيسكت ولا احنا كمان ذمن الصمت انتيه يا ريد و مش هنسكت تاني مرسي يا ريد علي مرورك الجميل


----------

